# cool/warm mist humidity?



## stinkyelements (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been thinking about it for a while and I want to see some thoughts on this. The answer may be simple. I have a new cool/warm mist humidifier in one, without one RH hits the teens in the tent so I run it on the cool mist usually just to keep temps down a bit and dialed in, but I have also used the warm. And used both types before but now I am wondering how MJ responds to the diff types of humidity, (cool or warm) do they receive one better than the other, or is humidity just that either way 'humidity'? 

Also when I do run the new one, the cool mist leaves a powdery coating on my new fan in the tent and it seemed to just be moisture but when wiped off its almost like powder, I dont want this on my plants and it doesnt seem to be but......any thoughts.

Thanks StinkyE


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Stinky 

Cannabis originated from arid countries.

Cold humidity in the mornings and warm humidity at evenings as night sets in.

Maybe something to think about 

eace:


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 13, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Stinky
> 
> Cannabis originated from arid countries.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply HIE!! Good point, yes definitely something to think about. So will I or could I see or benefit at all from changing to warm when night comes around without any bad or strange reactions. Also lets say Im running light on 20/4 is it worth it then.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 13, 2011)

If you need to keep the temps down then you have no option at this moment in time but to use the cool humidity.

At some stage you will be in 12/12 so you can experiment with the warm humidity.

Any idea what is causing the powdery residue on the cool humidity?

Put a sheet of glass or a mirror in when the cool humidity is running, remove the glass or mirror when the residue looks like it is there and let the residue evap in a different room naturally, see if it is indeed leaving a powder.

eace:


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok you have some ideas, I like. 

I dont really need to keep temps down with the cool, but it helps when i do, it would only go up or down a cpl degrees both ways no big deal.
I only brought up my light schedule because I have a few autos in there when my 12/12's are flipped I can play with it then for sure.

No man no idea what would cause the residue other than moisture wich I am taking your advice and doing test right now. First I thought maybe minerals or something build up but I have a very nice new humidifier that filters out well with ion exchanger so..............


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 13, 2011)

Yea it is definitely some kinda powdery residue, I just wiped the wall of my tent near the humidifier and have a good bit of dry residue coated on my fingers.
Im definitely confused...........
No other humidifier I used has done that. 
I have not run the warm mist on the new one yet so I dont know if it does the same but i still want to know why its doing that, things were going well with it I thought and now Im stumped on wether I stop using it or what, it doesnt seem to be creating any ill effects or leaving any coating on the leaves or pots


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd suggest running RODI water that has a TDS as low as you can get it. You will also benefit using the same water for your plants.

Tell us about your current water source for the humidifier.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 14, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> I'd suggest running RODI water that has a TDS as low as you can get it. You will also benefit using the same water for your plants.
> 
> Tell us about your current water source for the humidifier.



I am just running tap water in it as usual with any other humidifier I had, this new one has a filter and a de-ionizer/ion exchanger

To be honest man I never really looked into using and creating RO and testing TDS or had to but maybe I should a bit more huh, I dont know too much about how to get it. I could just buy RO water to feed and use for the humidifier right, but thats a lot of water to buy.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 16, 2011)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump:bump:

Lets go MPers!!
I know you all have more than that for me, any way to deal with this, ideas, suggestions, its odd the only place the powder coating is really at is on my new compact oscillating fan with ionizer, and I moved it to the other side of my tent but this coating is getting caked on there. Is my water that bad ph is always around 6.5-7.5 from tap and I work with it ok but never seen this, that much salt build up or whatever it is, that fast, even with my last cool humidifier that wasnt near as good, although it was invisible mist dont know if that makes a diff


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 16, 2011)

Make and model of the unit?

Lets see if a bit of research can bring something up 

eace:


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 16, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Make and model of the unit?
> 
> Lets see if a bit of research can bring something up
> 
> eace:



Sunpentown International Inc.
Dual Mist Humidifier Model: SU-4010

I have been doing research on it and not much answers yet than the obvious possibilities


----------



## Melvan (Jan 17, 2011)

Did you read and follow the directions in the owners manual before you hooked it up and let it run? Is it possible you were suppose to wash it or something before you used it? It may be spitting out factory dust.

I really can't see your tap water being so bad that it would leave a white powder behind that cakes up on a fan, are you running well water? Could it be something in your softener?


----------



## gchristo (Jan 17, 2011)

Melvan2:  I think you might well be on to something there.  Dust, dirt etcpp picked up during the manufacturing, packing, wharehousing, distributing, shipping process could certainly be the culprit.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 17, 2011)

You really need a water softener to remove minerals from the water. I'm positive it is minarals that you are wiping off as I have had that happen to me as well.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 17, 2011)

There we go MP thats what I'm talking about, now we may be getting somewhere thank you for the responses.

Melvan2 good thought, I can see you being on to something also but I absolutely do and did follow the directions, they do not include cleaning it beforehand but I do that anyway for my own personal sake(clean freak). 

But I do agree I really can't see my tap water being so bad that it would leave a white powder behind that cakes up on the fan, I am not using well water and I do not have a softener, that is in the works, just odd I never needed it before.....

gchristo thanks for the input

niteshft yea Im almost positive thats it too just appauled and amazed, I guess I am in need of one now, out of nowhere, my last invisible cool air humidifier never did this though, or any other but I can only lead on to think it is called for now, whatever the change was that took place.

So I have a softener on order it doesnt seem like it is effecting the plants though so far no build up on pots or anything else. Do you think Im ok for now? 

View attachment Tent RR's 006.jpg


View attachment Tent RR's 007.jpg


View attachment Tent RR's 008.jpg


----------



## Melvan (Jan 17, 2011)

Why are you ordering a softener? I was asking about a softener on your well water if you had a well, which you don't. 

I would run jugs of the cheap drinking water from the store through it for a couple of days. If the powder keeps showing up, you know it's something in the humidifier. If the powder goes away, you know its the water.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 17, 2011)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> Why are you ordering a softener? I was asking about a softener on your well water if you had a well, which you don't.
> 
> I would run jugs of the cheap drinking water from the store through it for a couple of days. If the powder keeps showing up, you know it's something in the humidifier. If the powder goes away, you know its the water.



Well I was just getting the softener/water purifier anyway for much better quality water from the tap, think it might help the issue also.
Very good idea with running jugs of bought water for a few goes, smart, simple thinking I am on that now. 
Melvan you have been patient and a big help on here now with many and its much appreciated, you take time and interest. Does not go unnoticed.


----------

